
Russia passes law to jail people for 15 days for 'disrespecting' government - vector_spaces
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/mar/06/russian-parliament-outlaws-online-disrespect
======
freedman1611
Wow, the jails would be full in America if they made it a law here.

~~~
ChrisGranger
They're already operating at 103% of official capacity.

[http://www.prisonstudies.org/highest-to-lowest/occupancy-
lev...](http://www.prisonstudies.org/highest-to-lowest/occupancy-
level?field_region_taxonomy_tid=22)

